# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Action & Arcade >  Squids (PC) (2011) (Multileng-ENG) (multihost)

## elcamaleon

Platform: PC
EXE
Medicine (not required)
662 MB
Languages: English (ENG), German (DEU), French (FRE), Spanish (SPA), Italian (ITA).
Genre: ROL, RPG, Strategy
Developer: The Game Bakers
Release Date: 10 December 2011







Squids is a peculiar combination of genres that will put us in charge of a group of bullies squid 'immersed' in an epic adventure to save the underwater world of a mysterious black spot that is destroying their home.

The gameplay combines elements of classic football badges, with other turn-based strategy and role. And is that our players have to move around the stage like we were throwing plates ... but each has its own attributes and characteristics ... that we must take into account when to hit enemies and sail the map.

The game continues for many different levels at which, besides fighting against prawns, crabs and other enemies of middling, we are dealing with massive bosses that we make things very difficult.









Minimum configuration:

    CPU: Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2 Ghz (1 core processor)
    RAM: 512 MB
    GPU: Radeon X1300 with 512 MB VRAM (launched back in 2005)



















*DOWNLOAD HERE*

* INTERCHANGEABLE LINKS*




[b] You can download from 6 different file servers!! - Multihost [/ b]






```
http://letitbit.net/download/89841.81bc642541702d4f0181cfc6e44d/squidsJu.part3.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/75230.78c0fb2b053e50afb562013167e8/squidsJu.part2.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/80493.8fd97cb97e945a0e73ad56ea69ae/squidsJu.part1.rar.html

http://www.pigsonic.com/tmhscfvzsskj.html
http://www.pigsonic.com/vnp7uy2huzc0.html
http://www.pigsonic.com/ijzz3b6d803z.html

http://filevelocity.com/m57us5yyyvt8/squidsJu.part1.rar
http://filevelocity.com/e0ez8spmp5xc/squidsJu.part2.rar
http://filevelocity.com/rz5xwcoyztx0/squidsJu.part3.rar

http://ul.to/uk830lza/squidsJu.part3.rar
http://ul.to/2seo3txh/squidsJu.part2.rar
http://ul.to/pd7a7gxx/squidsJu.part1.rar

http://depositfiles.com/files/9t37tfkqt
http://depositfiles.com/files/xi8fl6mll
http://depositfiles.com/files/6sdysoyw1

http://freakshare.com/files/z9ts9g7h/squidsJu.part1.rar.html
http://freakshare.com/files/tqhpnzm9/squidsJu.part2.rar.html
http://www.filefactory.com/file/2ktw5v12yyy7/n/squidsJu.part3.rar
```




*PASSWORD UNRAR
elcamaleon*

----------

